# ClearCom (DIY Cans)



## STONEAGE (May 26, 2008)

I am wanting to build my own beltpacks (from this link) and want to know if they will require a ClearCom base-station or something to work, or if I just just create a loop of a bunch of these home-made ones.

Thanks,

[Quick edit; Stupid me. They would need some kind of power eh. What are my options short of buying a base-station?]


----------



## robertpaines (May 26, 2008)

From the same website, ComClone2 - PowerSupply


----------



## STONEAGE (May 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## BNBSound (Jun 1, 2008)

Look into the Production Intercom line of products. They have a real basic system, the power supply from which sounds like it's just what you need. It's the EconoCom power supply and it looks like a laptop brick supply. Come to think of it, you can buy those from Mouser. Just look for one that outputs 24 VDC with at least 1 amp capacity. Then at least you'll have some protection and conditioning built in which is only rudimentary in that fellow's design. Not that his wouldn't work, but transformers are expensive and you might wind up spending $50 to get the thing built by the time you figure in a case and whatnot. With a brick style switching power supply, it's light, clean and ready to go. You'll have to wire up an XLR connector, and he said he used a 2.2k resistor for eliminating hum, that could go right in the connector and Bam-O! Off you go.


----------

